# Optomistism in trees



## jimmyq (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.ubcbotanicalgarden.org/forums/showthread.php?threadid=682


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 17, 2003)

I've seen them growing all over the place. In caft yello birch will grop best only in rotting stumps.


----------

